# Chicago Fish Stores



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

Marilyn and I are going to Chicago Friday, we are going to set aside some time to visit a Fish store or two, does any one have any recommendations, we would like to stay on the northern side to save time driving, We would also like to see variety and fish well cared for, incase we make some purchases. Thanks in advance. Dave


----------



## ShinyCard255 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bolingbrook, IL has a pretty good fish store. It's called Petland Aquarium Adventure. It's at 744 East Boughton Road, Bolingbrook, IL and it's my local fish store. Really nice selection, but it's further down south and I'm not sure if you want to drive that far.

Living Sea Aquarium is another good one (kind of a haul for me) but its on 811 W Devon Ave, Park Ridge, IL. This one is further north (which might be more reasonable for you). They had a decent selection when I was there a few weeks ago picking up a 60g tank.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

ShinyCard255 said:


> Bolingbrook, IL has a pretty good fish store. It's called Petland Aquarium Adventure. It's at 744 East Boughton Road, Bolingbrook, IL and it's my local fish store. Really nice selection, but it's further down south and I'm not sure if you want to drive that far.
> 
> Living Sea Aquarium is another good one (kind of a haul for me) but its on 811 W Devon Ave, Park Ridge, IL. This one is further north (which might be more reasonable for you). They had a decent selection when I was there a few weeks ago picking up a 60g tank.
> 
> Hope this helps!


+1, those are both good stores. aquarium adventure has lots of nice display tanks, and living sea has probably the best saltwater selection in the area. also old orchard aquarium i think in skokie is good, they have a shark pond with a blacktip. and if you ever find yourself in rockford, prime aquatics is my favorite LFS in the area, lots or rare monster type fish.


----------



## ishi89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Quite a nice one.

ISHI
Plumbing Sunshine Coast


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Aquarium Adventure also has a location in Hoffman Estates if that fits your travel plans better. I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know about the store in Park Ridge. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll have to check that out.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Because we have a reviews section, we would like to request that you use that section of our site to review stores in any area you are interested in. Be sure to provide feedback on any store you visit in the Chicago area! 
Thanks in advance...


----------

